# New Barn Location ** New Reference Pix **



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

We won't start building until the spring, but I was out with the camera tonight during lockup and thought I'd snap a few panorama photos. This will be the new barn area. The clearing will be "filled" with barn and the fencing will wrap out into the forest  Thought I'd share.










Feel free to add your own photos. I love seeing people's barn/pens/locations :lovey:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: New Barn Location*

Picture is kinda dark...but I get the picture....nice spot there.... :thumbup: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: New Barn Location*

Looking good, can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: New Barn Location*

Sorry it's so dark, I took those after 5pm yesterday. I can't wait to start building


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: New Barn Location*

how's it going?


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: New Barn Location*

Pretty spot :thumb: Can't wait to see pics,I love looking at everyone's barns and set ups


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: New Barn Location (w/ reference pix)*

Thought I'd update. We've got about 3/4 of the lumber made, we just need to get the supports done. My husband is taking vacation days in June and we'll start building. Hoping to start & complete it relatively shortly. 

ETA: The barn will be almost mirror image to the new chicken house we built. Except it will be considerably larger and will most likely have dutch doors.



















disregard the fence. it's not complete.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the chicken house is awesome!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Looks really nice. We just had to add ventilation to our chicken house yesterday, so I am appreciating your trio of side windows there.

Any pictures of the inside set-up?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

There's also 2 windows on the other side and 1 larger window in the back gable end. It's nice and ventilated lol. I'll see if I can find any inside shots for you. It's pretty basic.

ETA: Here's a link to our FB Page. In the Mobile Uploads, there are a few shots from the building process, including some interior shots.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bear-Cree ... c5b055a27e


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

beautiful coop! :shocked:
i want one! LOL

no pics from me until the lawn gets mowed, been gone awhile and it grew fast!


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Checked out the pics on facebook - nice


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. My husband is actually happy with it, which is a shocker because he's a perfectionist. Hence his "walk away" attitude when the fence didn't turn out like he wanted it too. Maybe one of these days, he'll finish it. lol


----------



## 7acreranch (Mar 8, 2010)

Good looking , Are you all milling your own lumber on a band saw?


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

thanks 

My Grandfather owns a portable sawmill. The wood is all free, we just have to find the time to mill it. lol
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bear-Cree ... 0182715951


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Shell,

I love the coop! Nice job. And I must admit to being a tad bit envious that your grandpa has a saw mill. :sigh: We just sold some wood to a logger and are waiting to find out how much we made. Kinda' wish we had checked into doing a saw mill.

What do you treat the wood with?

Gina


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Just another update...

Exterior walls are finished. Rafters and metal roofing go up tomorrow. Depending on how long that takes, we might get the barn doors built as well. Hoping to have it completely fenced in within the month. Cross your fingers.

Picture was before that side's barn boards were trimmed to proper height.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

what a gorgeous barn.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job...it is going to be so nice! I love, love your chicken coop......compared to yours, my poor girls are slumming it!


----------



## Lawanda (Jun 11, 2009)

*sigh*

I have barn envy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...that looks so awesome!! You guys are doing a wonderful job!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Your barn looks awesome wish mine wasn't 110 years old and starting to really show its age.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Shell...that is very.... very nice.....you are so lucky..... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous barn! I can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks guys. We're working on it, bits and pieces. We've probably got a full 5 days of work into it. Today, we did half the roof's slats, fly joists and fascia. Sometime this week, we'll be finishing the other side and adding the metal roofing. We went with Birch White, so it's going to be interesting. I can't wait to see it finished


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Its so neat to see how last year you were picking out where it should go and now we are all seeing it happen....Congrates to you and maybe one day I will get a new barn


----------

